# Full metal alchemist live action movie



## Sasukesxballs (Jun 19, 2008)

Ok i was thinking about it who could pull off ed being short and has the kinda personality he has and i think Elijah wood would. here is his profile he fits the shot he is 5'6 and his acting is admirable.  What do you think?


----------



## Ziko (Jun 20, 2008)

Well, it would be cool. But I'm sorry say that it'll never happen and that I hate threads like this, where I get my hopes up and get smashed to the ground when I find out how cool it WOULD HAVE BEEN.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2008)

............


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jun 20, 2008)

Man, you scared me for a second.


----------



## Sasukesxballs (Jun 20, 2008)

FIZZBITCH said:


> Man, you scared me for a second.



Nice sig


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 20, 2008)

Dear god no.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2008)

I'd like to see Elijah Wood play the brother. That way, we never have to see his big ugly face.


----------



## Bender (Jun 20, 2008)

OH MY GOD

You just made my sister cried


----------



## Chee (Jun 20, 2008)

Holy shit, that's one ugly muther-fucker.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 21, 2008)

No way.

Leave Full Metal Alchemist alone and let it be a classic anime, not a live-action flop!!


----------



## Talon. (Jun 21, 2008)

....sigh, they just wont leave anime alone......LET IT BE WHAT IT WAS MEANT TO BE!
(even though im hoping dbz will be good)
as for elija wood.....WTF?


----------



## batanga (Jun 21, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> ............


**


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 22, 2008)

THERE IS NO /FACEPALM SMILEY THAT PROPERLY FITS THIS SITUATION


----------



## aramik (Jun 23, 2008)

I hope they don't fuck this up.

High hopes eh.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 6, 2010)

Bumping this thread...For...Hmmm


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2010)

LOCK THIS THREAD IT'S SHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!


----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2010)

If you were gonna make this thread OP, couldn't you at least named it "Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood Live-Action Movie"?


----------



## Eki (Jul 6, 2010)

Well the problem with live action films is that people always fuck them up. So just let japan do the movie remakes with their 'actual' asian actors and i think maybe we'll all just be happy with the result 


aaaaaaaand go.


----------



## Brian (Jul 6, 2010)

Over Arakawa's dead body


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 6, 2010)

Mider T said:


> If you were gonna make this thread OP, couldn't you at least named it "Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood Live-Action Movie"?



I think it's created before Brotherhood.Just look at dates 




Brian said:


> Over Arakawa's dead body



Best reply


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 6, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> Bumping this thread...For...Hmmm



Why did you bump this?

Do you know something we don't?


----------



## Bleach (Jul 6, 2010)

FLUFFY G said:


> Man, you scared me for a second.



QFT.

An epic series like FMAB does not need shitty hollywood people to try and copy its epicness and fail.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Jul 6, 2010)

this i would not allow. Lol.
Fans would sign petitions with their blood to stop this at all cost. Seriously.. Lol.
And I was stupid enough to post and believe of some rumors in this thread


----------



## Gabe (Jul 6, 2010)

hope they will not make a live action version cause it will probably be terrible like Dragon Ball Evolution, Speed Racer and Avatar


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 6, 2010)

Elijah Wood? Fuck off.


----------



## Bender (Jul 7, 2010)

Sasukesxballs said:


> Ok i was thinking about it who could pull off ed being short and has the kinda personality he has and i think Elijah wood would. here is his profile he fits the shot he is 5'6 and his acting is admirable.  What do you think?


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 7, 2010)

Live-action.  Yeah.....no.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 7, 2010)

I think there is enough evidence by now to say that the very idea of this is just terrible.

And looking at Elijah Wood's page, it was odd to seethat there was supposed to be a movie for Spyro.


----------

